# OV PIER (must read)



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

i have tried, and i have tried, but i think i have given up on ocean view pier. the fishing sucks, and the majority of the workers are rude. i had to file a report with the police a few weeks ago because the employees were harassing someone, and last night i witnessed another scene. one of the bartenders was running his mouth about a girl, and her boyfriend heard. he about laid him out right there at the bar, but instead told the bartender to step outside. then the bartender started running his mouth to him, and sicked the cops on him. fortunately the guy didn't get in any trouble because he didn't do anything wrong, but after that i decided.......OV PIER HAS OFFICIALLY BEEN BOYCOTTED. there are plenty more places i can go to pay too much for terrible fishing, terrible food, and terrible drinks. anyone else feel the same?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wow... Ronnie Boone is not around?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

yeah Ron would have smoothed that right out.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Every time I've fished there (last year, haven't been since) there have always been trashy, drunk a$$ holes who were being loud and obnoxious. Nothing was ever done about them from management, I always stepped up and asked them to keep it down. Almost got my ass handed to me once but I kindly showed him my friends in my pocket and asked him to step down and he did. 

That pier sucks.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

It is a fishing pier with beer in Ocean View and you get to make tinkle on ice...

Ones expectations must be managed.

However, you do bring up a good point the market does need a more "High-End" fishing pier with cocktails, nicely dressed attractive bait hostesses, comfortable built in seating, TV's, a place to stash the wife and kids.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

i haven't even seen or heard of any good fish coming over the rail in a very long time. i think i'll stick to buckroe


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

i DO like to melt the ice. good point. there was an israeli girl who worked there a few years ago. she used to keep everything in order. but again, my complaint is toward the employees more than anything else.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I have learned to just bring my own stuff and to heck with the employees. When i go i pay at the front and from there on im on my own. If i dont want to talk to anyone i put my headphones on and just drown out anyone else. I do agree that the fishing in ov has sucked for the past year. Nothing but micro fish being caught. I did get to meet a nice divorcee with two kids a couple weeks ago tho. Too bad that went about as good as the fishing


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

its a good pier.. IMHO. usually if you look or touble, trouble will find you. I've never hada problem on that pier. I even attended the 1st wedding on that pier. Ronnie runs a straight establishment.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Never had a problem there personally. I do ensure that I take the time to avoid the people who are more than buzzed and try to be friendly to all those around me. Yea, its not the cleanest bathrooms or the most family friendly environment, but there are other piers for that.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Chugg'n & plug'n said:


> i haven't even seen or heard of any good fish coming over the rail in a very long time. i think i'll stick to buckroe


What's been caught at Buckroe lately? I have never fished that pier nor have I heard of anything (big) being caught from any pier so far this year. All I know that Buck is the best shot at catchin cobes.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I personaly know just about everyone of the regular fisherman and employees that work there and have never been treated wrong or had any problems with them. Now tourist and drunks are another story, but thats any pier you fish on these days that allows alcohol. The way i see it is just dont say **** to any one when you know there looking for an argument and have fun doing what you came to do. Theres way to many things that are out of managments hands once you pass the bait house. If you do have a problem you need some help with ask for ronnie or the bar manager Lewis and they will help you out. Worse case senario some one has to take a long swim to shore to start thinking straight. I used this tactic to shut up 1 loud mouth drunk kid who wouldnt shut up and now everytime i see him hes quite as a mouse. For the most part everyone there is just trying to have a good time and enjoy the out doors. if anyone is interested i down for a fishing trip there to introduce you to some people and show you how much fun you can have in OV.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

OVmadman said:


> I personaly know just about everyone of the regular fisherman and employees that work there and have never been treated wrong or had any problems with them. Now tourist and drunks are another story, but thats any pier you fish on these days that allows alcohol. The way i see it is just dont say **** to any one when you know there looking for an argument and have fun doing what you came to do. Theres way to many things that are out of managments hands once you pass the bait house. If you do have a problem you need some help with ask for ronnie or the bar manager Lewis and they will help you out. Worse case senario some one has to take a long swim to shore to start thinking straight. I used this tactic to shut up 1 loud mouth drunk kid who wouldnt shut up and now everytime i see him hes quite as a mouse. For the most part everyone there is just trying to have a good time and enjoy the out doors. if anyone is interested i down for a fishing trip there to introduce you to some people and show you how much fun you can have in OV.


This^^^

I run into rude people EVERYWHERE I go. Hell, I would consider myself to be a rude person. You know what though? No one gives me a hard time, because I just stick to fishing. I butter mean people up to not make them so mean, so that I can deal with them. Other than that, I don't go fishing to be all buddy-buddy with the hired help. I'm just there to fish. :fishing:


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

I'll chime in late to the thread but I fished Thursday 3 to 11. The pier staff has never been rude or hard to get alone with to me. The only complaint is that if you ask BEFORE you pay they'll tell you "they were catching the HECK out of them" if you ask AFTER you pay they'll tell you the truth! I sat at the end of the pier (behind the white line) a few people tried to "bottom fish" but were told to read the sign . . . around 7 a couple of guys from Hampton/Newport News showed up, we chatted and fished. No Problem, they respected me I respected them. . . .it was all good!
The only problem I had was as I was walking out a drunk had the idea to jump my cart (with my 3 heavers loaded on it) but I explained that wasn't a good idea. . (blame in on the alcohol!)


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

that's the whole reason i'd be headed to buckroe, Smittroc. as for the pier help, not a problem....the help at the restaurant is where my complaint is. i just live down the street, and i know just about all the people around here too. i was on that pier when it first opened back up. it was nice then. it has just gone down hill fast since then.


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

if you were there this past weekend it was ronnies sons birthday and it was crazy they get insanely busy and some people make youre temper flare.


----------

